# Radar Detector Install



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

*Radar Detector Install **UPDATED***

It’s a Blendmount and it’s a really nice machined mount. I ordered a cable that plugs into the back of the auto dimming mirror to power the radar detector and should be here next week. I’ll update with pictures when it arrives.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

jettago said:


> It’s a Blendmount and it’s a really nice machined mount. I ordered a cable that plugs into the back of the auto dimming mirror to power the radar detector and should be here next week. I’ll update with pictures when it arrives.


awesome....look forward to update.


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

I installed the power cable to the rear view mirror for an OEM look. The cable can be purchased from www.invisicord.com for $29. I pulled this picture from their website and the cable color may be different but the location is the same. I would just verify with a multi-meter before plugging in the radar detector.

The mount can be purchased from www.blendmount.com – I used the mount BBE-2001 for a Chrysler for $79.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Very Slick Install !!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

awesome


----------



## BajaBoy7 (Jan 24, 2002)

If you would like to get the RD closer to the bottom of the mirror and have some adjustability I can arange to have some different parts sent to you.


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Baja but the gap isnt as bad as it looks. i have chubby fingers...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lol I installed ours in the van and then my wife decided we didn't need a radar detector in her van :banghead: I wish they made one that fit the Audi auto dimming mirror in my Golf


----------

